# Plxiglass?



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd like to put some plexiglass on the cover of their cage...our cat loves to be on top of it and I'm worried the meshed wire is either going to break or she's going to claw at it (she hasn't so far...but better safe than sorry). If I put holes in the plexiglass do you think this would be enough ventlation? Has anybody drilled into plexiglass before...how'd it go? Is there another material thats sturdy (my cat is 8lbs) that I could use? Thanks!


----------



## Peenkuhmz (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure if you solved the problem yet but my cat did the same exact thing. I ended up going to a hardware store and buying some strong chicken/fence wire, then I bent to fit the top and cut all sharp edges off. Perfectly ventilated and fairly cheap. It worked perfect for me. The plexiglass might make it hard for them to breathe, but not competently sure on that. Hope this helps


----------

